# ترانيم المعلم ابراهيم عياد كامله



## Fady Naguib (14 أبريل 2007)

تعويضا عن الباس وورد اللى فادى ماجبهوش ولا احنا عارفين نجيبه
دى ترانيم المعلم ابراهيم عياد بلينكات مباشرة.."منقوولة"

من كل الامم 
ادعوا الاله 
افرحى يانفسى 
الرب راعى 
امسك يدى وقدنى 
الاجراس رنت 
حيث قادنى اسير 
كنيستى 
كنيستى القبطية 
كيف ينسانى 
لو لم يحبنى المسيح 
لما اكون تعبان 
مرة تهت بعيد 
نرى عجبا 
ربى اجذبنى 
سامحنى ياسيدى 
ياحسنها مدينة 
ياسائح 
زى العصفور 
امين تناهتى 
خبرنى يايوحنا 
كنيستى القبطية كنيسة الاله 
_______________________________
مختارات من الحان الكنيسة القبطية للمعلم ابراهيم والخورس 

سلام ونعمة


----------



## dontask (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم المعلم ابراهيم عياد كامله*

دى اول مرة ادخل الكنيسه وعاوز حد يرد عليا علشان مش تبقى اخر مرة ومتشكر اوى يا فادى بس عاوز اعرف انت منين ودى مهمه اوى علشان ممكن نكون عارفين بعض يلا سى يو


----------



## ginajoojoo (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم المعلم ابراهيم عياد كامله*

ميرسى يا فادى على تعبك ..بس للاسف اللينك مش سليم
اتمنى تلقى نظرة على الموضوع ده عشان تعرف ازاى تجيبلنا اللينكات سليمة
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=33835
ولو قصدك على الملف المضغوط ده ترانيم لابراهيم عياد 
لو هو ده اللى انت رافعه ..هو محتاج باس وورد لفك الضغط
ربنا يبارك حياتك ..سلام ونعمة​


----------



## loveseeker6 (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم المعلم ابراهيم عياد كامله*

Thank you for the link for the RAR file. What is the password for the compressed file?
Thanks


----------



## hany3mn (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم المعلم ابراهيم عياد كامله*

I do not know the password to run the files.Many thanks in advance


----------



## elking2005 (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم المعلم ابراهيم عياد كامله*

شكررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## SASA2000 (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم المعلم ابراهيم عياد كامله*

هااااااااااي انا صاصا عضوه جديده


----------



## sr01013 (17 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم المعلم ابراهيم عياد كامله*

فين الباسورد يا فادى


----------



## ginajoojoo (17 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم المعلم ابراهيم عياد كامله*

تعويضا عن الباس وورد اللى فادى ماجبهوش ولا احنا عارفين نجيبه
دى ترانيم المعلم ابراهيم عياد بلينكات مباشرة.."منقوولة"

من كل الامم 
ادعوا الاله 
افرحى يانفسى 
الرب راعى 
امسك يدى وقدنى 
الاجراس رنت 
حيث قادنى اسير 
كنيستى 
كنيستى القبطية 
كيف ينسانى 
لو لم يحبنى المسيح 
لما اكون تعبان 
مرة تهت بعيد 
نرى عجبا 
ربى اجذبنى 
سامحنى ياسيدى 
ياحسنها مدينة 
ياسائح 
زى العصفور 
امين تناهتى 
خبرنى يايوحنا 
كنيستى القبطية كنيسة الاله 
_______________________________
مختارات من الحان الكنيسة القبطية للمعلم ابراهيم والخورس 

سلام ونعمة​


----------



## remon wagih (6 أغسطس 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر على طووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول:big29::big29:


----------



## ava bishoy son (8 أغسطس 2008)

*شكرا على الترانيم 
ربنا يعوضك
​*


----------



## Mina Darwish (12 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على الترانيم


----------



## sr01013 (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم المعلم ابراهيم عياد كامله*

فين الترانيم


----------



## candy shop (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم المعلم ابراهيم عياد كامله*

ترانيم جميله اوى اوى

شكراااااااااااااااا لتعبك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Moony34 (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم المعلم ابراهيم عياد كامله*

ترانيم رائعة ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## ee55 (5 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا ترانيم المعلم ابراهيم عياد


----------



## hekmat (11 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## جرجس سمير عزيز (31 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على الينك بس للاسف الباس ورد مش موجود


----------



## ابرهيم الياس (3 نوفمبر 2008)

متشكر جداجدا على محبتك وتعبك وربنا يعوضك انتة متعرفش انا قد اية انا فرحان ربنا يخليك


----------



## michael33 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

ترانيم جميلة جدااااااااااااااااا


----------



## krist (4 مارس 2009)

الينكات مش شغالة معايا مش عارفة لية


----------



## medhat333 (6 مارس 2009)

الرب يباركك


----------



## عمادفاروق (3 مايو 2009)

الرب يباركك ويخليناالصوت الحلو


----------



## kalimooo (5 مايو 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 مايو 2009)

شكرا على الترانيم يا جينا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## عمادفاروق (6 مايو 2009)

اشكرمحبتكم والرب يحفظكم


----------



## tonyplk (22 سبتمبر 2009)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## zaky2009 (5 فبراير 2010)

*الترايم هايلة وهذا راىء اصدقائ*​*                            شكرأ للمنتدى.....ربنا يعوض تعبكم.....اخوكم زكى2009*​




















​


----------



## جورج2010 (7 فبراير 2010)

اشكرم علي مجهوداتكم وربنا يعوضكم خير واتمني لكم الازدهار الدائم واريد تحميل الترانيم والبرامج وشكرا لكم


----------



## ehab_b51 (21 مارس 2010)

لو سمتم ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم اريد شريط اطاى بارثينوس  (هذه العذراء)للمعلم ابراهيم عياد


----------



## النهيسى (24 مارس 2010)

*شكرا جدا ليكم

الرب يبارككم*


----------



## يوسف فهيم (26 مارس 2010)

إخوتى فى المسيح يسوع
رجاء


----------



## يوسف فهيم (26 مارس 2010)

إخوتى فى المسيح
رجاء محبة
أريد من منتداكم العظيم مجموعة شرائط المرتل فيصل و هى من 11 - 12 شريط
أو الشرح الدقيق لنقل شرائط الكاسيت إلى الكمبيوتر
ولكم كل الشكر و التقدير      الله يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## gosean (20 مارس 2011)

شكرا لكل من ساهم فى هذا المنتدى وشكرا للى نزل الترانيم وربنا  يعوض محبتكم


----------



## zaky2009 (28 مارس 2011)

شكرا لكل من ساهم فى هذا المنتدى


----------



## elamer1000 (29 مارس 2011)

*الف شكر*


*ربنا يباركك*

*+++*​


----------

